# Visual Editor



## phyrexianer (22. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Leude... 

also ich hab mit dem VisualEditor eine Oberflöche zusammengestellt

jetzt will ich das aber mehrsprachig machen..... und wenn ich im Sourcecode den code von 

```
button.setText("Button");
```

auf 

```
button.setText(buttons.getText("Button"));
```

bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung im VE bzw. er kann dann den Text nicht setzten !


----------



## padde479 (22. Mrz 2007)

Um mehrsprachige Anwendungen mit Java zu erstellen, bietet sich _ResourceBundle_ im Paket _java.util_ an. Am besten, Du liest Dir dazu die Dokumentation durch.


----------



## phyrexianer (22. Mrz 2007)

```
RessourceBundle buttons = new RessourceBundle()
```

mein Buttons ist ein RessourceBundle Obekt......


----------

